# Garter Stitch Modular Knit Shawl - triangular



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

High Street Shawl borrows many of the same techniques found in Eden Prairie, but with a different result. High Street is a garter stitch modular shawl in three to ten colors of fingering weight yarn. This is a great pattern for stash busting since the first six colors require 25 yards or less. You can probably find these in your stash. High Street Shawl is a fun knit, fairly quick and easy, no purling, and it busts some stash!

BLOCKED MEASUREMENTS 
Neck edge width: approximately 52/130cm 
Center depth: approximately 23/57.5cm

GAUGE 
23 stitches/42 rows = 4/10cm in garter stitch after blocking

MATERIALS
* Madelinetosh Tosh Merino Light, 100% superwash merino, 420 yards per skein, 25 yards each of C1, C2, C3, C4, C5, 13 yards C6, 190 yards C7, 120 yards C8, 230 yards C9 and 185 yards BC.
* 1 US size 5/3.75 mm circular needles at 40/100cm long
* Removable stitch markers
* Tapestry needle

SKILLS NEEDES 
If you can cast on, bind off, and pick up stitches, this will be an easy project for you. Everything else you need to know is fully explained in the pattern.

The pattern is $6 and it's available here:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/high-street-shawl-mystery-kal

Thank you!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Very effective!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

That is beautiful shawl.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks, it was fun to design!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's so beautiful! Love the black trimming, it really makes the colors and shapes stand out!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

I appreciate the comment, thank you!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Knittingkitty said:


> It's so beautiful! Love the black trimming, it really makes the colors and shapes stand out!


Yes, I agree. I love your "prairie style" designs. Clearly you like Wright. I have several of your patterns.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Nancy - all of your designs are so unique and innovative - AND well written and so easy to follow. I loved working on the Eden Prairie - what a wonderful twist on the same idea - I'm not generally one for making the same thing twice - thank you for the opportunity to make another one without it being identical! I always look forward to what you come up with!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Nancy, I like your style! :thumbup:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

This is stunning!!!!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Boy, that is the nicest comment I have ever had. Thank you!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks so much. It's good to be liked!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Gorgeous.

Pzoe


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

It's gorgeous. Just downloaded the pattern!! Thanks!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow! It looks like stained glass! Such lovely drape! :thumbup:


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Very nice so different from anything else I've seen


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is a gorgeous design!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks so much!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you for the compliment and for taking the pattern!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Why thank you!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you. I can't seem to get this stained glass type of design out of my mind.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you for saying so!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

It's LOVELY , just downloaded the pattern and hope I can make it as pretty as yours ! Thank you !


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm sure you will do a great job! If you need any help or have questions, please contact me on Ravelry as I am there much more often than here. Thanks for getting the pattern.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Really, really like this pattern


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you for saying so!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

whitknits said:


> I'm sure you will do a great job! If you need any help or have questions, please contact me on Ravelry as I am there much more often than here. Thanks for getting the pattern.


Thank you so much for offering your support !


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful shawl


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Very Creative
!!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Smccar (Jun 1, 2012)

Both shawls are beautiful. I would love to visit your store some day when the weather is less chilly. Beautiful designs.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Very pretty. Wonderful workmanship.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love the splash of color in that wonderful design!


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

This is gawgeous and so unusual. Have to have it.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you for the compliment! OMG, your avatar is amazing and adorable!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you and please email if find that you are coming my way. The best way to contact me is emailing through the website.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm glad you like it, thank you!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks. That is how I envisioned it, with a foreground and background. In the mystery KAL, lots of people did it differently, not having the benefit of seeing the whole design beforehand, and the results are great. I always love to see what others do both intentionally and unintentionally with my designs. Sometimes I wish I had thought of it!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you. If you do make it, please share pictures. It's always a treat for me.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is an amazing design.


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for saying so!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm so glad I just saw this! Eden Prairie is one of my favorite designs, and now this one is fabulous as well. I love your design aesthetic--clean lines, great use of color. I'm going to have to find the time to knit one of them in between my own designing. Thanks for the reminder--I know I could learn some new stuff from them. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you Dee! I have been admiring your designs for quite a while so a compliment from you is incredibly flattering. Here's to continued success in designing!


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Very smart looking! Great work


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful shawl !


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

The shawl looks very warm, with subdued and modern colors.


----------

